# opening .exe files on a Mac



## dabbler (Sep 12, 2000)

I use a Power Macintosh with Mac OS 8.6 operating system. I often get e-mails from friends with attachments. Is there any way I can open a .exe file on a Mac? I am using Netscape Communicator. I haven't been able to figure this out and I'm hoping someone can help.
Thanks
dabbler


----------



## cpaquette (Sep 7, 2000)

To the best of my knowledge, there is no way to run an .exe file on the Mac without purchasing a third-party application like "Virtual PC" by Connectix or "SoftWindows" by FWB Software. They allow you to boot windows under Mac and run Windows programs. "Virtual PC" sells for $250 and "SoftWindows" sells for $150 (MacWarehouse prices).

There is a program called "CanOpener" that allows you to open just about any file to poke around, but it won't allow you to "run" the file.

-- Carl


----------

